# Rainlegs or anything better?



## anweledig (17 Apr 2009)

What do you think of them? Do they work? Are they worth buying? At the moment I have a pair of waterproof trousers which Are baggy and flap around a lot. I could really do with some waterproof leggings that fit more closely but haven't seen any on the net. These seem like the next best thing but I would like to get other opinions or suggestion. I am really looking for something for those wet days where I am going to be out n he rain for a while not just a quick shower where I'll dry off in 10 mins anyway.


----------



## Freewheeler (17 Apr 2009)

I use rainlegs with cycle shorts, they keep the worst of the rain out on my 30 minute commute. I doubt they'd be much good with normal clothes though, but if you are wearing polyester shorts they work well.


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2009)

I use rainlegs - usually with jeans on my commute (that is relatively short, I admit), and they work fine - the thigh is the worst bit to get wet, since it then clings to you miserably, and any spray that might catch your lower legs will dry off quick enough. They are certainly nicer than full on trousers, in terms of being neat, and not sweaty. Also, they bundle up nice and small, and if the weather looks iffy, you can wear them rolled up round your waist, and pull them down quickly if it come on to rain, rather than struggle into trousers.


----------



## byegad (18 Apr 2009)

They're a bit like Marmite. You either love them or hate them. I bought mine for emergency use on my DFs and now carry them on my recumbent trikes. They keep your thighs dry without building up too much sweat and are easy to carry. 




I like Marmite too!


----------



## hambones (18 Apr 2009)

I wouldn't use anything like that 'cos getting soaked and cycling is deeply therapeutic and a lot of fun!


----------



## Plax (18 Apr 2009)

I have rainlegs. They are okay but I found I sweat just as much in them as my waterproof trousers that I use for hiking. I've used them in the rain on a 4 mile commute wearing trousers for work, the bottom of my trousers got wet, but that was bearable. It's the thighs that I hate getting wet! I have them for emergency use as I can clip them to the outside of my carradice saddlebag. If it's a downpour when I'm leaving home then It's normal waterproofs with trouser clips.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Apr 2009)

I had a look at these and i had a thought........

not to bothered about lower legs, have overshoes to keep the feet dry anyway so i`ts only rain on top of legs and spray off the road getting on arse even past the rear mud guard.

Can we get a water /shower proof over shorts? i have even considered taking scissors to a pair of leggings


----------



## Randochap (18 Apr 2009)

I don't use any kind of "waterproof" leg coverings on the bike (only around camp on tour). I find waterproof trousers keep in moisture and cause overheating. I've never seen the need to wear anything other than tights or leg warmers, even touring through Yukon and Alaska in inclement spring weather.

The heat from legs will evaporate moisture in all but the heaviest rain rather quickly.

You do, of course, have full coverage mudguards and flap.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2009)

I'd like to see some kind of wrap-round shorts-cum-girdle thingy that covers and protects the lower back from water and splashes.


----------



## Randochap (18 Apr 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I'd like to see some kind of wrap-round shorts-cum-girdle thingy that covers and protects the lower back from water and splashes.



It's called a rain jacket.


----------



## byegad (20 Apr 2009)

Randochap said:


> I don't use any kind of "waterproof" leg coverings on the bike (only around camp on tour). I find waterproof trousers keep in moisture and cause overheating. I've never seen the need to wear anything other than tights or leg warmers, even touring through Yukon and Alaska in inclement spring weather.
> 
> The heat from legs will evaporate moisture in all but the heaviest rain rather quickly.
> 
> You do, of course, have full coverage mudguards and flap.



I was waiting for this kind of reply. While Randochap may be happy while wet some of us aren't. If I get wet and cold I'm in pain, with arthritic joints complaining and muscle cramps when cold, riding would be a pain in every sense of the word. So for me, gven the choice between arriving soaked with rain or soaked in sweat, I'd choose sweat everytime. 

However nowadays there is no need to be sweaty in order to keep dry, modern fabrics can deal with both and leave you warm and dry. I have a Goretex jacket that will keep me dry in any weather without overheating. I find Rainlegs allow my legs to stay pretty dry but not too sweaty and so are a boon in warmer weather. 

Now there's nothing wrong with getting soaked and riding yourself dry but some of us can't do it and it doesn't make us bad cyclists or those who can good cyclists, we are just different.


----------



## Arch (20 Apr 2009)

byegad said:


> Now there's nothing wrong with getting soaked and riding yourself dry but some of us can't do it and it doesn't make us bad cyclists or those who can good cyclists, we are just different.



Also of course, if you get rained on near the end of your journey to work, you end up sitting at a desk while your thights feebly give off the heat to dry your trousers, because once you stop cycling the heat they give off is pretty minimal....


----------



## Randochap (20 Apr 2009)

I've used Gore-tex membrane since the very first prototype in 1977 (it delaminated). No waterproof-breathable fabric will keep you absolutely dry on a long, rainy ride. Even a good rainjacket with pit zips (I own four) will still retain some perspiration and over the long term, you'll get cold if you don't keep moving. Hence the avoidance of such jackets in all but the worst rain. You are actually better off with good layering, including wool, than closing yourself up in a bag that doesn't vent well.

Everyone I know doesn't sit at the desk in pants they rode to work in.

I was however referring to use on long rides. Wearing anything over ones tights/leg warmers would lead to restriction and chafing problems. I don't know a single rider who does so.

I'll concede that a very short commute (under 5 km) on flat ground might be the place to use waterproof leg coverings.

On edit: BTW, I also suffer w/ arthritis.


----------



## byegad (20 Apr 2009)

Randochap said:


> I've used Gore-tex membrane since the very first prototype in 1977 (it delaminated). No waterproof-breathable fabric will keep you absolutely dry on a long, rainy ride. Even a good rainjacket with pit zips (I own four) will still retain some perspiration and over the long term, you'll get cold if you don't keep moving. Hence the avoidance of such jackets in all but the worst rain. You are actually better off with good layering, including wool, than closing yourself up in a bag that doesn't vent well.
> 
> Everyone I know doesn't sit at the desk in pants they rode to work in.
> 
> ...



We are going to have to agree to differ on this. Your solution is not mine, I commuted 16 miles each way to work in my last job with my Goretex jacket and rainlegs on when it rained in warmer weather and Gortex jacket and over trousers in colder. My average time to work? 1h 3mins, in all weathers.


----------



## anweledig (20 Apr 2009)

Thanks for all the comments on this topic. I'm not sure whether I'll get some or stick to the w/proofs for the time being. I do get sweaty in the trousers I have worn and was hoping the rainlegs would solve the problem but perhaps not. I also have problems in prolonged cold and wet which is another reason for considering some sort of covering. When I do get something that works I'll post it back here.


----------



## phaedrus (21 Apr 2009)

For short commutes in ordinary clothes Rainlegs are, IMHE, the dog's danglies.


----------



## Arch (21 Apr 2009)

Randochap said:


> I'll concede that a very short commute (under 5 km) on flat ground might be the place to use waterproof leg coverings.



Which is pretty much what my commute is, so I'm getting it right then...


----------



## Arch (21 Apr 2009)

Randochap said:


> Everyone I know doesn't sit at the desk in pants they rode to work in.




Assuming you mean trousers...

I've never commuted by bike and changed clothes when I get there - my longest such commute being about 4 miles. I just ride in my jeans. Some of us just treat the bike as a workhorse day to day, rather than getting all sporty about it...


----------



## Randochap (21 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> Assuming you mean trousers...
> 
> I've never commuted by bike and changed clothes when I get there - my longest such commute being about 4 miles. I just ride in my jeans. Some of us just treat the bike as a workhorse day to day, rather than getting all sporty about it...



I haven't worn trousers in 43 years.

Meanwhile, to my (Essex-born) wife, a trunk is still a boot.

I'm the workhorse. My bikes go along for the ride.

Riding in jeans? Eeek!


----------



## Maz (22 Apr 2009)

anweledig said:


> What do you think of them? Do they work? Are they worth buying? At the moment I have a pair of waterproof trousers which Are baggy and flap around a lot. I could really do with some waterproof leggings that fit more closely but haven't seen any on the net. These seem like the next best thing but I would like to get other opinions or suggestion. I am really looking for something for those wet days where I am going to be out n he rain for a while not just a quick shower where I'll dry off in 10 mins anyway.


If you can change clothes at your destination, why not get wet? I used to have w/proof trousers which were not worth the hassle or money. Very clammy and uncomfortable. Much better to wear shorts/bikesters etc and get wet, then change later (if that's possible for you).


----------



## Arch (22 Apr 2009)

Randochap said:


> Riding in jeans? Eeek!



Softy. I usually ride in jeans, they are my standard item of dress. I'll put the bikesters on if I intend to go out for a longer ride (along with a cycling jersey), but for about town, jeans and tee-shirt do me fine.


----------



## byegad (22 Apr 2009)

Do confirm that you wear something more than just jeans to ride!


----------



## Randochap (22 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> Softy. I usually ride in jeans, they are my standard item of dress. I'll put the bikesters on if I intend to go out for a longer ride (along with a cycling jersey), but for about town, jeans and tee-shirt do me fine.



There's nothing more individual than personal fashion, as a walk on any street will illustrate.

Personally, I can't even stand walking in jeans and never wear them. If God had wanted us to wear tight, heavy cotton She wouldn't have invented stretch fabrics.


----------



## Arch (23 Apr 2009)

byegad said:


> Do confirm that you wear something more than just jeans to ride!



Yes, I do.... (like, the tee-shirt I mentioned)

I've lived in jeans since I had a choice of what to wear, and I don't find them at all constricting (except perhaps after a very large dinner...)

Skirts on the other hand, ugh, what's the deal there?


----------



## byegad (23 Apr 2009)

Breathes a huge sigh of relief!

Meanwhile if you find skirts a strange kind of apparel then consider the tie, constricts breathing and gets in the soup. One of the best, well third best, parts of being retired is NOT having to wear a stupid tie! In fact since I retired in June 2006 I've worn one once, to a funeral.

To forstall enquiries the other two are riding my trikes and  between Mrs byegad and myself!


----------



## Arch (23 Apr 2009)

byegad said:


> Breathes a huge sigh of relief!
> 
> Meanwhile if you find skirts a strange kind of apparel then consider the tie, constricts breathing and gets in the soup. One of the best, well third best, parts of being retired is NOT having to wear a stupid tie! In fact since I retired in June 2006 I've worn one once, to a funeral.
> 
> To forstall enquiries the other two are riding my trikes and  between Mrs byegad and myself!



Should those smilies be ? 

I may be forced into a skirt or dress for my nephew's upcoming baptism. Grrrrrr.


----------

